# Any activity/drinks on Thursday night?



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all, I just got to Dubai last week and trying to explore the Thursday night bar scene a little bit more . Anyone in for drinks this Thursday? Any activity that I don't know about?

On a sidenote: I guess you have to post either something here or send a private message. I've seen the moderators remove quite some posts and threads that contained e-mail addresses and/or phone numbers.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all, I just got to Dubai last week and trying to explore the Thursday night bar scene a little bit more . Anyone in for drinks this Thursday? Any activity that I don't know about?
> 
> On a sidenote: I guess you have to post either something here or send a private message. I've seen the moderators remove quite some posts and threads that contained e-mail addresses and/or phone numbers.


Yes use PM for phone numbers or email addresses.

I have not decided what to do thur yet.:confused2:
Watch this space Thur afternoon 
A few of us are geting together friday for brunch and Pamela has posted a thread for next monday evening.
Feel welcome to join in 
Click on links below for more info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/52860-fri-16-july-brunch.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/53016-new-pub-quiz-night-19th-july.html


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k. everyone out there! We're on for tonight! A bunch of expats will be meeting in Long's Bar in the Rotana Towers hotel on Sheikh Zayed Road. Join if you like!Send me a private message for all the details and phone number.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Long's Bar - Eurgh! So many bars & you have to pick that place?

Coincidentally I will be dining with colleagues in the same hotel this evening, but will be avoiding that awful bar.
-


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your moral support so far  I've actually never been there, but we'll give it a try......I could give the place a second opinion tomorrow then


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want morality, then don't go to Long's. 

It's invariably full of sad middle-aged men hoping to get lucky.
-


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Mmm...that could be just one drink then ...I'll review tomorrow.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you want morality, then don't go to Long's.
> 
> It's invariably full of sad middle-aged men hoping to get lucky.
> -


Bet Long's Bar would love your review of the place Elphaba!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Bet Long's Bar would love your review of the place Elphaba!!


 I may be harsh, but am always fair!

Perhaps it'll attract the desperate or non-fussy women?  
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I may be harsh, but am always fair!
> 
> Perhaps it'll attract the desperate or non-fussy women?
> -


Definitely not my kind of place then!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Definitely not my kind of place then!


You see? I am providing a public service 
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But for middle aged woman, might be the right type of place ??


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Mmm...I am not even middle aged yet, but getting really curious now...this place has kicked up a lot of dust.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Definitely not my kind of place then!


Not for me.
Even their fridays are shyte these days


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never been there either, but all this talk makes me want to check it out.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

bryan44 said:


> I've never been there either, but all this talk makes me want to check it out.


There is only one way to find out and that is to go there


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> But for middle aged woman, might be the right type of place ??


Are you suggesting that middle aged women are desperate or non fussy?


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

MarcelDH - check out internations


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

nola said:


> Are you suggesting that middle aged women are desperate or non fussy?


No, I was thinking that if there are middle aged men there, middled aged woman would find age appropriate men. 

Look at Nola being all feminist! 

I will sadly have to miss the long experience. Hope we get a fresh expat take on it. Please come back and post. 

Too bad someone didnt do a write up on the bars that people go to after the fact, so others who come along can finaggle what a newbee thinks of the place.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I will sadly have to miss the long experience. Hope we get a fresh expat take on it. Please come back and post.
> 
> Too bad someone didnt do a write up on the bars that people go to after the fact, so others who come along can finaggle what a newbee thinks of the place.


So I met up with MarcelDH and Bryan44 at Long's Bar last night.
We had a great time!
The music was loud, but good. Lots in the way of "oldies" songs (which suited the crowd nicely) 

The clientele at Long's Bar is definitely skewed towards the older end of the age spectrum, but there were plenty of young folks as well. 
_(oh man, one girl looked just like Eva Mendes)_
:focus:

The beer was a good price. I don't know what the other two guys were paying for their Becks but my Stella was only 32dhs for 500ml.
To sum it up: blacklights on the dance floor, a live dj, multiple disco balls around the bar, noticeable "business women", and cheap drinks.

Overall, I liked the place. Everybody there was out to have fun. 
@Elphaba: A good place to try to get lucky no matter what age :eyebrows:


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> So I met up with MarcelDH and Bryan44 at Long's Bar last night.
> We had a great time!
> The music was loud, but good. Lots in the way of "oldies" songs (which suited the crowd nicely)
> 
> ...


Honestly!!! Is there a bar in this town where you can go without the presents of "Business Women".


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

> _(oh man, one girl looked just like Eva Mendes)_


Hmm....think that was me!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

After action review guys. 

I can understand the reluctance of some people on this forum to go to Long's, but it's not such a bad place after all. Admittedly, we were among the younger folks there, but we still had a good time. The beer has a good quantity - price ratio , the music is loud enough not to be disturbed by the live sports broadcasts and the level of desperation of the other visitors didn't appear as bad as forecasted in this very thread yesterday ;-)

So yeah, you will not see me there every weekend, but I might give it another try some other time..


----------

